# Italian Sausage Fatties - QView



## harryho (Jun 29, 2010)

I stumbled upon some Italian Sausages at the grocery last weekend. They were being cleared out for $1/lb, so I grabbed a few packages and also a few pounds of their fresh sausage meat (just in case the sausages were too hot for the kids.

So I decided to put together an Italian Sausage Fatty......one month too late, but oh well............

I started by roasting some Red and Green Peppers............diced them up and made a sofrito of the peppers with onions and garlic.








Took the casings off the sausages and mixed them with fresh sausage meat. I also threw in some of my own spices to the mix.







I had enough meat to make 2 fatties. Got a couple of thin 1 gallon bags and rolled them up into these
not-so-rectangular shapes, cut up the top side of the plastic to open it up........







Topped the meat with provolone and burrata cheeses and the roasted pepper sofrito.......







Rolled them up into the bacon weave and dusted it with my almighty rub mix......







I smoked them for about 3 hours at 250 to 270......here they are resting....cheeses oozing out.







All cut up.............these were excellent!!! I have to do them again.


----------



## wildflower (Jun 29, 2010)

YES< YES< YES      
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





did I say YES


----------



## bpopovitz (Jun 29, 2010)

Great looking fatties.  I love the red pepper, it adds some great color.  This is making me hungry and I just ate....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for showing the burrata cheese also, I'll have to go find some of that the texture looks great.


----------



## harryho (Jun 29, 2010)

You can substitute both the burrata and provologne with mozzarela if you cannot find burrata.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 29, 2010)

Man oh Man those are some fine looking fatties there Harry. Now I think that the fatties are one of the greatest things that someone probably named Joe Fattieacowski or something like that came up with to show us anyone could build a great loaf or meal. I would have like to been there when this thing was first made. Now yours looks more then YummO


----------



## new2que (Jul 2, 2010)

Holy SMOKES!  Those are some good looking fatties!  I'd never thought to take italian sausages out of the casings and use those... great idea.  I plan to do a couple this weekend, and now i might just do a pepper medley! 

Thanks for posting!


----------



## harryho (Jul 2, 2010)

New2Que said:


> Holy SMOKES!  Those are some good looking fatties!  I'd never thought to take italian sausages out of the casings and use those... great idea.  I plan to do a couple this weekend, and now i might just do a pepper medley!
> 
> Thanks for posting!


My pleasure..........

I am doing more of these this weekend as the kids have been hounding me to make more. So I might make 4 more of these tomorrow.


----------



## carson627 (Jul 2, 2010)

Looks like this is another thing on my list of "to do".  Thanks!


----------

